# X.I.M. Latex-Extender



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't know where I heard it but don't you have to add this to your paint everyday. If you put 2oz in your gallon you have to do it again the next day. Instructions on the container don't mention it.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

You are correct. Latex XTender disappears after about 24 hours. It is a "fugitive" chemical which leaves no trace of it being present.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it the same for the oil based extender?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Primer Guy said:


> You are correct. Latex XTender disappears after about 24 hours. It is a "fugitive" chemical which leaves no trace of it being present.


Where does it go?

If you add some to a gallon, then pour some paint into a workpot and put a lid on the gallon. Where can it go? 

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Where does it go?
> 
> If you add some to a gallon, then pour some paint into a workpot and put a lid on the gallon. Where can it go?
> 
> :blink: :blink: :blink:


Inquiring minds want to know.

The website sys add it to the gallon; no mention of having to add it again. Freaky I tell you.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, I was half right. Both latex x-tender and x-tender will stay active in the can if you close or seal the can otherwise both will evaporate in about 24 hours under normal conditions. Eventually both additives will leave the can depending on how tightly it is sealed. Both additives evaporate out of the coating as the coating dries leaving no residue or color

As you can see, chemistry wasn't my major. Could be why I ended up in marketing.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Primer Guy. Your chemistry is better than mine but don't quit your day job


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That seems logical.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Primer Guy said:


> You are correct. Latex XTender disappears after about 24 hours. It is a "fugitive" chemical which leaves no trace of it being present.


Exactly, We use it a lot when painting exteriors with Aura.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

08.. most of us are up on this data..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Retro painttalk.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Please make it stop!


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Fish much?


----------

